# how many dB's are you getting?



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

well, with my set-up that i have right now:
2 memphis hpo 12"s
MTX sealed box
Audiobahn 1800 watt amp
Pioneer headunit
Memphis 6 1/2 door speakers
i am getting close to 149 dB. Last show I got 146.7 with a partially blown sub. The voice coils were fried, and i still killed the competition. and got a brandnew sub from the stereo shop 
when you win with their products, they love you...
john


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

for 2 12's that is badass bro... i got a B12 (1988 Sentra) with a wall of 4 15's hittin 153.4

4 15" eclipse 8715.8 series (8 ohm)
1 JBL 1200 Monoblock amp

and by the way your highs dont effect DB


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

i know my highs dont effect dB, i was just posting my whole set-up... anything over 150 is my goal, i know i will get it when i upgrade my subs to L7's in a ported box...
as for now, im the king around herre. no one can touch my system


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

that's still kewl though.... sounds like you are and will be pounding bro


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I had an L7 in 2 ohm set up, on a rockford fosgate 1000bd, hit hard for about 20 minutes, then the voice coil burned up, don't waste your money, I have two JL 12W0's in there for now and they hold up to the power and are rated at about a 1/4 of the power rms on the L7. Right now I'm waiting for my two RFR3115 15" Rockfords, then I'll really have a rattling problem. 

By the way anyone know of a good setup for 2 15" in a b14 trunk?


----------



## Mike92se (Aug 25, 2002)

I got 2 12' inch legacy subs, non ported box. 2, 6 inch legacy subs in the rear deck. I dont know what my dB's are but my headlights dim when i turn it up .. and you can hear it about 5 blocks away. I have the 12's in the trunk and they fit perfect, custom made box ..  bumpin a Legacy 2000watt amp as well


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2002)

dewd your headlights dimming is not a good thing you need to upgrade your alternator...


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

i hit 149.6db on 6 12 rfosgates(xlc's) in the back seat with a punch 800 running them, i took 2nd at a local db drag. i know the xlc are crappy, but for 50 a speaker, you cant go wrong. i sold them for more than i paid for them.

Brian


----------



## Mike92se (Aug 25, 2002)

*what kinda upgrade to..?*

maxima alt?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

ok 6 10's would hit more than 149 but that's ok it's still kewl.... anyways you should upgrade to either a GM alternator or go to a stinger... http://www.stingerelectronics.com


----------

